# Räucherofen



## B.O.S. (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mal Nachfragen, was beim Räucherofenbau so alles beachtet werden muss.

Mit was muss ich die Fische vorher behandeln, wenn ich sie in den Ofen hänge.

In was für einen Abstand hängt der Fisch zum Holz.

Wo muss die Frischluft rein "Sitz der Zuleitung", damit das Holz ordentlich vom festen in den gasförmigen Zustand übergeht.

Wo muss die Abluft hin "Sitz des Abzugs", damit sich die Umwelt "vorallem Pflanzen, an den Abgasen sich erfreuen".

Wie lange dauert so ein Räuchern "bis das Fett aus dem Fisch nach unten tropft?"


Was für Holzarten kann ich zur Feuerung verwenden.
Müssen es Holzspähne sein, oder kann man auch Holzschnitzel verwenden.

Was für eine Temperatur muss im Ofen beim Räuchern herrschen.

Ich hab jetzt schon etliche Weißfische "leider" schon schwimmen lassen.

Noch eine Frage hätte ich.
Ist es illegal so ein Räucherofen zu betreiben, oder wird sowas dem Grillen gleichgestellt.

Ich hoffe um Hilfe, da ich nicht mehr solange Urlaub habe, um mir so einen Ofen selbst zu bauen.

Ps.: Es sollte ein Räucherschrank werden.
Also so ein Gebilde aus Dreiecken, Rechtecken oder Vierecken und das Geld sollte nich so viel aus meinem Geldbeutel hinausklimpern


----------



## esox_105 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Räucherofen*

http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/raeuchern.htm


----------



## B.O.S. (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Räucherofen*

Könnte ich nach diesem Bild einen Räucherofen bauen?









Also Frischluft brauch das Brennmaterial in dem Falle Holz im Räucherraum und Gas im Brennraum.


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Räucherofen*

Gude Pungschder,

glaube das erkläre ich dir am besten mal live! :q

Gruß #h
Ernst


----------



## B.O.S. (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Räucherofen*

Wie man gleichgesinnte manchmal trifft, ist manchmal echt komisch.

Andere Frage, wo angelst Du so und auf was für Fischarten hast du Dich spezialisiert?

Aber zurück zum Räucherofen, würde das so passen?


----------



## B.O.S. (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Räucherofen*

Passt doch so mit dem Bau oder, muss es unbedingt Edelstahlblech sein, oder reicht auch Aluminiumblech.

Was für eine Blechstärke sollte es haben....


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Räucherofen*



			
				B.O.S. schrieb:
			
		

> Wie man gleichgesinnte manchmal trifft, ist manchmal echt komisch.
> 
> Andere Frage, wo angelst Du so und auf was für Fischarten hast du Dich spezialisiert?
> 
> Aber zurück zum Räucherofen, würde das so passen?


Gude,

wir reden wie gesagt, am besten mal bei nem kühlen Pfupi drüber. 

Habe präzise Bauanleitungen für gemauerte Öfen, sowie aus Blech aller Art und auch Holz. 

Bis demnächst...

Gruß #h
Ernst


----------



## kupi1985 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Räucherofen*

welche Blechstärke sollte man für einen Räucherofen Bau aus aluminium nehmen??????


----------



## kupi1985 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Räucherofen*

Guten Morgen,
Hey wollte mal nachfragen was ich für eine Blechstärke nehmen sollte für einen Räucherofen aus Aluminium.
 eventuell hat ja jemand ein tip für mich


----------



## Klaus S. (7. November 2008)

*AW: Räucherofen*

Alu ist nichts fürn Räucherofen!! Mir ist meiner abgefackelt (beim ersten anheizen) da das Alu angefangen hat zu brennen (brennt ab 600°C.). Ist auch ein Bericht davon drin... mit Bildern des abgefackelten Ofens.


----------



## xmxrrxr (8. November 2008)

*AW: Räucherofen*

Alu iss nicht, hat der Kollege ja schon geschrieben.

Dass Alu ab 600 Grad brennt wusste ich zwar auch noch nicht (der Schmelzpunkt liegt doch mit 660 Grad etwas höher), ich hätte es eben wegen dem Abrieb bei der Reinigung und der instabilität bei Temeperatur nicht benutzt

Edelstahl ist da das einzig wahre, auch wegen dem Rost wenn er im Freien steht.

Aber bitte aus Kostengründen keinen Materialmix mit Stahl etc betreiben !

Edelstahl zu Edelstahl und Stahl zu Stahl, sonst hast nicht lange Spaß......

Gruß
mirror


----------

